# withdrawal method, can you feel if he comes inside you?



## amy_2

I usually use condoms, but when we ran out I decided to use the withdrawal method, I know it is very effective if done correctly and the guy pulls out in time.

However, I almost always use condoms and therefore I am inexperienced with being able to tell if a guy has actually ejaculated inside or not? 


Can you always tell? Or is there no way of telling sometimes? I googled this question, and got really varied responses, so I'm still unsure!


I would like to trust that my partner pulled out in time, but he went for ages and when he pulled out he didnt come afterwards, so obviously he was holding it in or he had actually ejaculated _before_ pulling out.


----------



## mommyof3co

I have never been able to feel the ejaculation itself when he does it...I have the IUD now so he does all the time. But I can tell because of what comes out after lol. But the pull out method isn't all that effective, he always pulled out in time and I have 3 little boys :) But it might be more effective if you are also charting and don't do it right before or while you are ovulating. There can be precum before he actually gets off and that's enough for you to get pregnant.


----------



## jrc10

No, you can't tell. There is also 'precum.' You need to be careful or you will end up pregnant especially if you aren't on BC.

Good luck dear!


----------



## amy_2

I found some information on the effectiveness of withdrawal method on Planned Parenthood site:

Of every 100 women whose partners use withdrawal, 4 will become pregnant each year if they always do it correctly. 

Of every 100 women whose partners use withdrawal, 27 will become pregnant each year if they don't always do it correctly.

Even if a man pulls out in time, pregnancy can still happen. Some experts believe that pre-ejaculate, or pre-cum, can pick up enough sperm left in the urethra from a previous ejaculation to cause pregnancy. If a man urinates between ejaculations before having sex again, it will help clear the urethra of sperm and may increase the effectiveness of withdrawal. 

So pre-cum can only contain sperm if the man has had sex recently without urinating in between.


----------



## mommyof3co

Well that's good to know. But I don't know what would be considered correctly or incorrectly? I would guess pulling out in well enough time not right as he starts or something?? He always pulled out before actually getting off yet somehow I still got pregnant actually 4 times, we lost one :( Maybe we are super fertile or something lol. But 4% is pretty high when it comes to birth control, most has a 1% failure rate or less if done correctly. If you def aren't wanting to get pregnant right now you might want to look into something else...even condoms aren't very effective. Also that way you aren't just relying on him, in the moment sometimes guys can be pretty "stupid" and not thinking about the consequences


----------



## amy_2

mommyof3co said:


> He always pulled out before actually getting off yet somehow I still got pregnant actually 4 times, we lost one :( Maybe we are super fertile or something lol. But 4% is pretty high when it comes to birth control, most has a 1% failure rate or less if done correctly. If you def aren't wanting to get pregnant right now you might want to look into something else...even condoms aren't very effective. Also that way you aren't just relying on him, in the moment sometimes guys can be pretty "stupid" and not thinking about the consequences

I think some men have a tendency to have more sperm in their precum than other men, I think it depends a lot on the man. Most men contain no sperm in their precum, others contain a bit. But having 4 pregnancies using withdrawal method seems a lot!

But studies done have not found any evidence of sperm in precum provided the man has urinated inbetween having sex.

I am ok with a 4% failure rate if it's just a one or a two time thing. I wouldn't really mind getting pregnant now, I just want to wait a bit longer so I have more time with my partner and to be sure our relationship is stable.


----------



## tasha41

TMI TMI TMI but..

I heard that if the man masturbates at some point during the day before sex that it reduces the chances of getting pregnant using that method lol.



Also I think you can tell if a guy erm does that.. but not until it's too late to have him pull out anyway..


----------



## cleckner04

We used the method our entire 8 1/2 year relationship and have only gotten pregnant twice and both times were planned pregnancies and we got pregnant in only 2 months the times we were trying. And we have ALOT of sex. :rofl: So it's definitely worked for us. :thumbup:


----------



## opticalillus5

Like the other ladies have said, I think the withdrawl method all depends on your partner knowing their own body. I've been using this method for around 4 years, and got pregnant the first month of trying to conceive. BUT OH is really good at knowing his 'cut off point' lol. 

If you have any doubts about your OH, you're probably best getting a better method of contraception. 

Good Luck :)


----------



## wannabeprego

I can tell after the fact usually. If I get up to use the bathroom it all runs out most of the time, or if I stand up or get into a position where my uterus is pointing down, it all runs out as well. But if there wasnt that much than I might not be able to tell at all. But no, I dont feel it when he ejaculates.


----------



## Webbykinskt

I can only tell when it's the point of no return haha but that was while I was on the pill so it was safe. But look out for signs that he's getting close like some guys go faster when they're nearly done or they go harder etc. Every man does it different so you'll have to pay attention next time :blush:


----------



## morri

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_birth_control_methods

theres a pearl index table for pretty much all methods.


----------



## Barbles

I can 80% of the time tell when he has done his business :haha: and of course there is the clean up after lol (TMI I know) Of course now I dont have none of that coz we use condoms. Was trying to persuade him to use the withdrawal method and then just use condoms around OV but he was having none of it.


----------



## calm

It's quite normal to have an accident with contraception, it happens to everyone, having said that I don't think withdrawal method is classed as contraception. And yes, you can get accidentally pregnant that way.


----------



## Inge

I can usually tell. I can usually feel his lower tummy and below area tense and then...:happydance:
I was using withdrawal method for around 7 months inbetween having my last depo shot and starting microgyon and it worked for me. However now its definatly no TTC for at least 4 years, im using the pill to be extra safe.


----------

